#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  CASTI Guide to Asme B31.3 - Process Piping

## arabwelders

CASTI Guide to Asme B31.3 - Process Piping (The Practical Guide Book Series)
By Glynn E. Woods, Roy B. Baguley






this the link, 9MB without password


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

best regardsSee More: CASTI Guide to Asme B31.3 - Process Piping

----------


## nemesis

Thank you very much, i've been waiting for this book a long time.

----------


## Shahin71

I can't beleive it !!

Great book

Great Effort

----------


## ani_dat

This is a gr8 work done. Thanx

----------


## Ya7ya

my frind thanks for the book, but i couldn't download it from rapid shear. plz provide anthor link.

----------


## ani_dat

Try this one:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alwaw911

Great!!!

----------


## Ya7ya

i couldn't download it from this link   :Frown:  please anthor link if possiable

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

New link to "CASTI Guide Book - ASME B31.3": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suhairi

Thank for the book

----------


## faizol

> New link to "CASTI Guide Book - ASME B31.3": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Mr. Abdel Halim,

I can't access 4shared and rapidshare website. could you upload at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
then send a link to me..

Kindly, your cooperation are appreciated. :Big Grin: 

Thank you.

----------


## M5416

The ebook put in link 4shared is Lite-version, not full version.
The Rapidshare link is very difficulty to download for Free user, always your IP download over the limit.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Try this link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: CASTI Guide to Asme B31.3 - Process Piping

----------


## jason123

anybody have the fourth edition, please post
regards

----------


## Johnthetrainer

Thank you for the link to the ebook, very useful.

----------


## RomanK

Thank you for the book

----------


## Oilandgas

Has any one got the CASTI GUIDE ON ASME VIII with full pages.

I need this one please  :Smile:

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

ASME Casti Guide and Practical Handbook (10 Casti Books): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Oilandgas

Dear Abdel Halim Galala,
Thank you very much for the quick reply to my request but unfortunately CASTI GUIDE to ASME VIII is not included in those 10 CASTI guide books you had given. Kindly if you have it please upload it.

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Dear Abdel Halim Galala,
> Thank you very much for the quick reply to my request but unfortunately CASTI GUIDE to ASME VIII is not included in those 10 CASTI guide books you had given. Kindly if you have it please upload it.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Sorry, I don't have a copy from Casti Guide Book for ASME VIII.

----------


## Oilandgas

Dear Abdel,
Thank you very much for your attention.
I appreciate it man.  :Big Grin:

----------


## f81aa

Abdel Halim Galala, thanks

----------


## dingiri

Thank you so much. It is helpful. Cheers.

----------


## Priyoyo

thank you bro..

----------


## binaywatch

Dear members, I do not find the link, 9MB without password. one link is only 570 kb. Other links are dead. Pl check and give a working link for the full version



ThanksSee More: CASTI Guide to Asme B31.3 - Process Piping

----------


## aap

See Practical Guide B31.3 - *1997*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But I will very much appreciate it if someone can share the last edition.

----------


## simpanbuku

*Latest Edition Information - PLEASE SHARE on

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*=================
CASTI Guidebook to ASME B31.3
  Process Piping (Fifth Edition)

The Fifth Edition of the *CASTI Guidebook to ASME B31.3 - Process Piping* covers the new 2006 ASME B31.3 code book that was released in 2007. 

        This newly updated Guidebook describes new additions and  revisions to the Code rules while offering insight into the reasoning  behind these changes in the Code.  It provides comprehensive coverage of  B31.3 Code requirements for design, analysis, fabrication, assembly,  errection, inspection, examination, and testing of process piping.  The  detailed information on Code requirements provides clarity, even to the  experienced Code user.  The Guidebook also includes coverage of piping  and pressure vessel code history, ASME B31.3 scope, piping fundamentals,  failure modes, failure causes, supplementary information that the ASME  B31.3 code does not specifically address.  It offers a unique insight  into the technologies associated with ASME code design, fabrication,  materials, testing, and examination of process piping.

        The Guidebook is filled with many practical example calculations  for piping design and analysis in both US customary and Metric units.

        The intent of this Guidebook is to provide the users of ASME  B31.3 with a better understanding of the ASME B31.3 Code.  It is written  by piping code experts with long time ASME B31.3 code committee and  international engineering experience.  Going far beyond the literary  words of the Code, the authors of this Guidebook explain specific Code  paragraphs and related ASME Code Interpretations to provide guidance  where a close study of the Code, on its own, may not produce a clear  conclusion.

----------


## aap

Can anyone share the Casti Guidebook ASME B31.3 latest edition?

Or other more recent edition than the one of 1997.

----------


## mkhurram79

> *Latest Edition Information - PLEASE SHARE on
> 
> [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks

----------


## borhan_3010

Hi
for download CASTI Guidebook ASME B31.3 Process Piping Volume 3 , 3rd Edition use this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## borhan_3010

Hi
for download CASTI Guidebook ASME B31.3 Process Piping Volume 3 , 3rd Edition use this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## varient

Thanks A lot..... :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## acier58

> Hi
> for download CASTI Guidebook ASME B31.3 Process Piping Volume 3 , 3rd Edition use this link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for sharing.
But the shared book  is 2nd Edition not 3rd.

Regards

----------


## Noppakhun

Please upload *The Fifth Edition of the CASTI Guidebook to ASME B31.3 - Process Piping* , thanks.

----------


## gopinathsampath

i could not get the book....if downloaded it is not readble...please help

----------

